# synarel?



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi,
I am using synarel to d/r and i am worried that its finished its over 80 sprays now ... i feel there is something coming out from the bottle when i spray but not sure
shall i go and buy another one or what? especially the weekend is coming and i dont want to be cut off

the problem with the synarel bottle you can never know when its empty or almost empty

help me

hanadi


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hanadiz,

There are 2 different sizes of bottle, a 30 dose & a 60 dose bottle. Generally the company advise not to use for longer than this and get a fresh supply to ensure that you are getting the full dose every time. I would advise getting a new bottle especially as the weekend is coming up. I'm assuming that you are expecting to d/r for at least a few more days?

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks,
the bottle is finished as i couldnt spray at my expected time
will it be a problem not to have any synarel this evening? as i will go tomorrow morning to get a bottle?? should i worry or it will be ok 

hanadi


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hanadi,

To be honest it shouldn't make much difference if you miss a dose. I know of plenty FFs who have forgotten to take doses and have downregged just fine  Do make sure you get a fresh supply tomorrow though  

Maz x


----------

